# My DXB visa changed to AD



## Ryan DXB (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I need a little bit of help here. I have lived & worked in Dubai for years now & always had my residency visa here. But now my company is restructuring & my visa will be changed to an Abu Dhabi residency visa.

Will this effect my Dubai driving license, bank accont & emirates ID etc.... As I still live in Dubai. I'm just wondering if i will now have to travel through to AD to get anything done now??


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I changed from a dubai visa to abu dhabi and back again in the last couple of years - the switch doesn't affect licence or banks etc that you already have, but for the visa process (medical, EID application, etc) the steps all need to be completed in Abu Dhabi as far as I know. 

Car registration isn't a big deal either, it's straightforward enough to re register to AUH if you prefer, or just renew on Dubai plate - you might need a tenancy contract or company letter to confirm you live in Dubai even though sponsor and work is in Abu dhabi .


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Echoing RG's post above - switched from the Dubai to AD visa, and had to go through the whole rigmarole. No issues with DL, bank accounts - however, I have heard of people getting their bank accounts frozen till the time they didn't show their new visa. You need a new Emirates ID too (well, I used my old one, but looks like your old EID gets cancelled with the visa). New egate card.

Didn't need to change my Dubai car registration. I just go to Dubai once a year for test + renewal.


----------



## EgyptOverseer (Jan 7, 2016)

Know loads of people that comute daily. Do you really have to change anything? Sounds needless to me. Housing is way more expensive in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

EgyptOverseer said:


> Know loads of people that comute daily. Do you really have to change anything? Sounds needless to me. Housing is way more expensive in Abu Dhabi.


Hi,
The OP has already stated that his company is restructuring and becoming an Abu Dhabi registered company.
This means that all employees will need to have Abu Dhabi visas.
Housing is actually cheaper in Abu Dhabi than Dubai right now.
Cheers
Steve


----------

